

Show HN: A neural net for predicting Bitcoin prices from past 60 days - xanderjanz
https://github.com/lutherism/bitcoin_oracle

======
eglover
Neat. For the 25%-35% of the time that it's wrong, how much of that is due to
the occasional crazy spikes? That is, what happens when you remove the
outliers?

------
shirman
May I ask same but for oil rates (urals will be best)? ;)

